# The Alder Cello - Evocative Solo Cello - 1.1 update



## WaverunnerAudio (May 31, 2020)

*






The Alder Cello*
an evocative solo cello library comprised of unique and inspiring articulations

introducing *pizzicato*, *staccato* and *ricochet* with 1.1 update

- - - - - - -

"The Low Tide violin and cello patches are just glorious - you could score a scene with these alone. I find myself wanting to play these patches not as a traditional stringed instrument, but layering up intervals; the tone and expressiveness makes for a spectacular blend of real and unreal when played like that."

Guy Rowland

- - - - - - -




*$39* 

(1.1 update free for existing users, simply re-download the library via Pulse)

*Available as part of the Three Hundred Promo - all products, pre-orders and raffle for $300 ($201 for existing customers)*
*Click here to learn more*

- - - - - - -

L I S T E N



Individual articulation examples available on the site.

- - - - - - -

"Instantly inspired, the Alder Violin and Cello have become an invaluable part of my template. Exceptional sound rich in timbre; these stand out as something special."

Tom Linden - Film and TV composer

- - - - - - -




​


----------



## jbuhler (May 31, 2020)

How do you redownload with Pulse? When I open Pulse, I see the library, but I only have an option for open, not to download.

Also shouldn't you send a notification to existing users for this kind of update via email as well as posting it to the forum?


----------



## KarlHeinz (May 31, 2020)

Strange, when I open pulse I have the option "install" (even if it was installed before) I hit that, then choose the path (I choose one with "1.1" in it just to get sure), download, delete the old one, done.


----------



## jbuhler (May 31, 2020)

This is what I see.





After a minute or so, I also get notification of an update error: service unavailable.


----------



## Michel Simons (May 31, 2020)

Maybe it depends on whether you downloaded the library before they started to use the Pulse downloader. I also have a couple of libraries that say "Install" and only the most recent ones say "Open".

Edit: Btw, I got that error as well the last time I used the Pulse downloader. It didn't prevent me from downloading a library though.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi there if it shows as Open, then right click and press "Delete" and it will change to Install then

Also some older versions of Pulse show that "unable to connect to server to check for updates message". Please download the latest version of Pulse from our website and going forward it will auto update itself automatically.

This month we will be releasing a more streamlined product updates process too


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 1, 2020)

I got no option for downloading 1.1 and I can't tell which version I have. Is there some way to tell that I now have version 1.1?


----------



## Eptesicus (Jun 1, 2020)

Is there no legato coming for the cello?


----------



## Fry777 (Jun 1, 2020)

pulsedownloader said:


> Hi there if it shows as Open, then right click and press "Delete" and it will change to Install then



That worked thank you !
@jbuhler Follow these instructions and it should update your lib too. I also couldn't see any mention of version but for this one it's easy to check : v1.1 adds 3 new patches (stacc, pizz and ricochet). If you don't have these, you're still on v1

Now a legato for the Cello would be great indeed


----------



## Allen Constantine (Jun 1, 2020)

+1 for a Cello legato patch!


----------



## stfciu (Jun 1, 2020)

Give a finger and they'll bite your arm 
Thank you for the update. Fantastic instrument.


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 1, 2020)

Fry777 said:


> That worked thank you !
> @jbuhler Follow these instructions and it should update your lib too. I also couldn't see any mention of version but for this one it's easy to check : v1.1 adds 3 new patches (stacc, pizz and ricochet). If you don't have these, you're still on v1
> 
> Now a legato for the Cello would be great indeed


Thanks!


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 1, 2020)

Here's the version indicator on the GUI. It's very hard to read inside Kontakt.

.


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi folks, a few things are coming to remedy some of whats being mentioned, indeed I concede they perhaps should have preceded the update I was excited to share.

1: Clear and concise download, install and update how-to instructions are being worked on for the site
2: Pulse has seen some amazing developments since Waverunner started using it back-end of 2018 and as mentioned above new developments are coming soon to make updates easier
3: Versioning will be made clearer
4: We've had to postpone quite a lot of sessions due to current circumstances. We'll be re-scheduling once we know it's safe to get back to it

A few tips as mentioned above; if it's been a few months+ since you first downloaded Pulse, head to https://pulsedownloader.com/ and install the latest version.

Make a back-up of the library as a precation (copy it and rename).

In Pulse, right click the folder next to the library and click delete. Then install and this will download the 1.1 version of the library. This version only went live 2 days ago, so if you downloaded before then you have version 1, if you downloaded since 2 days ago, you have version 1.1. Another way to check is in the GUI bottom left, and whether or not the library includes Pizz, Stac and Ricochet. 

Once the new install has been tested you can remove the backup.

Any problems reach out to [email protected]


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 3, 2020)

Cool, thanks & downloading the update as we speak. Any demos of the new articulations out there? Would love to hear some! <3


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 10, 2020)

Is there a separate patch for vibrato sustains? All I see in V 1.0/1.1 is the single sustain patch which is NV.


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Jun 11, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Cool, thanks & downloading the update as we speak. Any demos of the new articulations out there? Would love to hear some! <3



Coming soon!



LamaRose said:


> Is there a separate patch for vibrato sustains? All I see in V 1.0/1.1 is the single sustain patch which is NV.



NV and Vib are included in the same patch, CC1 controls vibrato. Manuals and walkthroughs planned for release in July for all libraries.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 11, 2020)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> Coming soon!
> 
> 
> 
> NV and Vib are included in the same patch, CC1 controls vibrato. Manuals and walkthroughs planned for release in July for all libraries.


Sounds great Ross. Looking forward to both!


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 12, 2020)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> NV and Vib are included in the same patch, CC1 controls vibrato.



CC1 is set for dynamics... tried my pedal CC11 with no luck. 

Good news: I picked up the violin, trumpet, and vibes and they all sound great!


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 12, 2020)

This is a single track of the Alder Cello - SOOTB/no external processing. Rubato, the last measure I added two tracks with a few notes of the Emotional Violin & Tableau Viola for color and to see how they would blend. This only took 15 minutes or so and most of that was experimenting/adjusting notes for feathering.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 12, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> This is a single track of the Alder Cello - SOOTB/no external processing. Rubato, the last measure I added two tracks with a few notes of the Emotional Violin & Tableau Viola for color and to see how they would blend. This only took 15 minutes or so and most of that was experimenting/adjusting notes for feathering.


Sweet. ❤️


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 13, 2020)

@doctoremmet @ stands for "ask" your doctor, lol. Ross posted that CC1 controls the sustained vibrato... but as always, CC1 is set for dynamics. Is he saying that I should be getting a vibrato cross-fade riding the modwheel... or maybe he meant another CC for vibrato? Both v1.0 & 1.1 are setup for dynamics only. Thanks


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 13, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> @doctoremmet @ stands for "ask" your doctor, lol. Ross posted that CC1 controls the sustained vibrato... but as always, CC1 is set for dynamics. Is he saying that I should be getting a vibrato cross-fade riding the modwheel... or maybe he meant another CC for vibrato? Both v1.0 & 1.1 are setup for dynamics only. Thanks


I will have to get back to you on that, dear patient hehe. I am currently not near my studio, and need to check the actual behavior! Bear with me for a couple days?


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 13, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I will have to get back to you on that, dear patient hehe. I am currently not near my studio, and need to check the actual behavior! Bear with me for a couple days?



The patient could be dead by then, doctor.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 13, 2020)

Michel Simons said:


> The patient could be dead by then, doctor.


Hé Michel. Moeten we niet hebben. Kun jij hem of haar alvast ff helpen dan?


----------



## MA-Simon (Jun 14, 2020)

Will 100% get both Cello and Violin at some point. 
Any plans to expand further, maybe for a viola and a bass?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 14, 2020)

MA-Simon said:


> Will 100% get both Cello and Violin at some point.
> Any plans to expand further, maybe for a viola and a bass?


Definitely. You can already preorder those as part of the “300 bundle” so they will be available. I guess sometime early 2021?


----------



## MA-Simon (Jun 14, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Definitely. You can already preorder those as part of the “300 bundle” so they will be available. I guess sometime early 2021?


Niiiiiiice, I totally missed that announcement!


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Jun 15, 2020)

Oh gosh! *CC21 it is to control vibrato on sustains.



MA-Simon said:


> Will 100% get both Cello and Violin at some point.
> Any plans to expand further, maybe for a viola and a bass?



Yes, as above both are incoming set for an early 2021 release and are included as pre-orders in the 300 promo.


----------

